# Travelling in Thailand in combination with the World Championship



## AvGalen (May 24, 2011)

Time to gather an (un)official list of "people that want to combine the WC and travelling Thailand". If you are thinking about travelling please repost here in a format like this:
Real name
Most likely arrival date
Most likely departure date
Amount of money you are thinking about spending per day
Preferred group size
Preferred places to visit
Other things that are relevant

I will go first:
*Name: *Arnaud van Galen
*Arrival: *1 week before the WC starts
*Departure: *1 week after the WC ends
*Budget: *25 Euro or less per day (tight budget, but I have been living and travelling like that for the last 14 months now)
*Groupsize: *Although it will be more difficult to plan things I would prefer to travel as one big group
*Wanna-go's: *Haven't done any research yet so I will just say "beach, 3 big cities, national museum, she-male show"
*Other: *I am used to travelling crazily, including nightbusses, hitchhiking and sleeping in a tent 1 meter next to the highway. Of course I will tone that down depending on company. I am also used to mixed boy/girl sleeping arrangements, eating whenever/wherever and never get sick but I "need" internet. I also don't have any people I DON'T want to travel with

I will do a weekly collection on this page to create an overview. *I will only accept "signups" in the above format* so the LEAST you can do is use the template below. I am serious about that.

*Name: *
*Arrival: *
*Departure: *
*Budget: *
*Groupsize: *
*Wanna-go's: *
*Other: *


----------



## AustinReed (May 24, 2011)

> she-male show


Ok then.


----------



## Ron (May 24, 2011)

Name: Ron van Bruchem
Arrival: Wednesday before WC 2011
Departure: Saturday after WC 2011
Budget: unlimited ;-)
Group size: small group
Wanna-go's: after WC 2011 I am planning to travel around Bangkok and some cities near the sea
Other: I am thinking of hiring a driver

We are finalising the details of the registration, time schedule and some other details, so website will be open within 2 weeks at the most.


----------



## Henrik (May 24, 2011)

*Name:* Henrik Buus Aagaard
*Arrival:* Wednesday before WC11
*Departure:* Thursday (early morning 00:30ish) after WC11
*Budget:* Limited student budget
*Groupsize*: a handful or a few more
*Wanna-go's:* Ask Trine and Kirstine  They want to go shopping, and see most of Bangkok. I guessing some suburbs, but I know nothing about it. Again ask Trine and Kirstine. Trine and Kirstine has tonnes of planes.
*Other:* We all 3 are staying at Boutique hotel.

EDIT: because of known travel plans.


----------



## TimMc (May 24, 2011)

*Name:* Tim McMahon
*Arrival:* Saturday 8th of October 2011 (Week before)
*Departure:* Monday 17th of October 2011 (Day after)
*Budget:* AU$3,000 (US$3,169)
*Groupsize:* 2-3?
*Wanna-go's:* South (3-4 days), North (3-4 days), BK (3 days)
*Other:* Haven't booked yet.

Tim.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 24, 2011)

Name: Amos Tay
Arrival: Thursday before WC
Departure: Monday after WC
Budget: Haven't look into that, but not much
Groupsize: Want to travel around with a small group of cubers, will also travel alone with my dad on other times
Wanna-go's: Just around Bangkok
Other: I wanna meet all the cool people


----------



## deadalnix (May 24, 2011)

Ready to fill the thread, but I do not want to redo this in another thread. It could be great to spend some time with other cubers.


----------



## cmhardw (May 25, 2011)

*Name: *Chris Hardwick
*Arrival: *Probably Monday or Tuesday night before
*Departure: *Probably Monday or Tuesday night after
*Budget: *Very tight budget, enough for maybe one trip close to the competition
*Groupsize: *Does not matter for me, but generally the more the merrier
*Wanna-go's: *Ko Samet
*Other: *I had a surprise car repair hit me, so my trip length is shortened, but I REALLY wanna see Ko Samet. Anyone want to come with me? I will likely go in the days before worlds rather than in the days after, but I am flexible if more people want to go after.

I found this site very informative for those of us traveling to Thailand for the first time.


----------



## Radu (May 26, 2011)

*Name:* Radu Faciu
*Arrival: *1 week before WC
*Departure: *1 week after WC
*Budget:* Tight budget ~20€/day? the cheaper the better! of course one day can be like 5€, the other like 30€...
*Groupsize:* doesn't matter.
*Wanna-go's:* don't know yet..will check like 1 month before departure.
*Other:* I'll be coming with my gf. I'm also hoping for some nice hotel prices from the organization team .


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just registered so I should post here now 
Name: Daniel Sheppard
Arrival: Thursday just before (13th)
Departure: TBC but maybe around Friday 21st.
Budget: Anything that isn't outrageously expensive. Vague I know
Groupsize: 3 or more
Wanna-go's: Out of Bangkok
Other: My lasting memory of Bangkok from my previous trip was gridlock everywhere. Hence why I want to get out into rural Thailand


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2011)

A lot less response than I had hoped for, but I guess that will change when WC comes closer and closer. It also means that for now there is no need to summarize. Thanks everyone for using the format I requested. I will keep monitoring this thread every week until WC


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Just registered so I should post here now
> Name: Daniel Sheppard
> Arrival: Thursday just before (13th)
> Departure: TBC but maybe around Friday 21st.
> ...


 
Yay Daniel! <3


----------



## DHJ123 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wil be in Bangkok & the Islands for about ten days before the competition, sure to "bump into" some people. I have no particular plans. Can't wait! Dave


----------



## Ron (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI, we are looking into organising day trips for cubers in the days after WC 2011.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Tim Reynolds
Arrival: Saturday 10/8 before worlds
Departure: probably immediately after worlds--either 00:45 or 06:00
Budget: Not specified, but nothing too extravagant
Groupsize: Probably not very big
Wanna-go's: At least a day or two outside of Bangkok. Chiang Mai maybe? I'd like to see Angkor Wat, but that would probably take too many days--I don't have that much time.
Other: Trying to finalize plans as soon as I hear back from my professors about missing class, so PM me if you want to make plans as I'll probably start making arrangements soon.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2011)

Chiang Mai is FAR away from Bangkok. Expect to spend at least half a day in a "sleeper" bus or train


----------



## joey (Aug 21, 2011)

Revive this?
I'm not 100% sure if I will go.

Maybe I should just go with Arnaud, I know that will be fun.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been travelling Thailand, Lao, Vietnam and now Cambodia for the last 2 months. IIIIIIIIIIF anyone has time to come for more than a week or so I can give them an "Indo-China in however-long-you-have" quickguide! Forget everything you heard about Thai and Vietnamese food, Lao and Cambodia is where the freshest food in the world comes from 

.....but Thailand isn't bad either


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay, just booked flights!

Name: Shelley Chang
Arrival: Thursday 10/13 before Worlds
Departure: Monday 10/24
Budget: Not too much, but I'm willing to spend money on creature comforts like having a bed/roof over my head at night
Groupsize: 6 or less is probably ideal, too many people gets cumbersome
Wanna-go's: I want to ride an elephant. Also kind of want to see Phuket, that may be a bit far?
Other: I'm traveling with Adam Zamora, who has the same itinerary. Neither of us have done much research on what we want to see yet, so we're open to suggestions.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, I figure the best way to do this is just to do this.

Beach Bum trip to Ko Samet

*Who:* Me and anyone else who wants to come with
*Where:* Ko Samet (about a 4 hour bus trip from Bangkok)
*When:* Leave Tuesday Oct. 11th around noon (taking a bus from Bangkok's Ekkamai Station to Ban Phe which is near the island)
I will catch a return bus from Ban Phe back to Bangkok on Thursday 10/13 probably leaving around noon and be back in the early evening
*How many:* As many as want to come!
*Budget:* I will be on a limited budget, and I love the beach. That's pretty much the gist of this trip. Ko Samet is a beautiful island with lots of incredible beaches, some hiking, amazing scenery, snorkeling, basically lots of beach type things. There are simple bungalow huts all the way up to fancy resort hotels as far as lodging is concerned.
*Notes:* You don't need to stay the full 2 days I will be there if you don't want to, but if you want to hang out and be a beach bum on a gorgeous island beach and maybe do some snorkeling then this trip is for you.

If anyone is interested then either PM me or reply in this thread so we can plan this out.


----------

